# Trying to do some research on a LGB Train?



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

I recieved this in a trade for some sportscards,i cannot for the life of me fine a similar one on ebay that has the same box and writing.I'm trying to find a estimated value on this,can anyone provide any help?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Earlier this year I sold my engine and two cars for $190, no track. It was the harder to find brown cab though, I believe the green was more common.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

ya,but why cant i fing one that has the same box as i do with german on it,is this one better quality or more expesive with all the track and stuff?I just cant seem to find another like it.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

and the # is 20301


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have the same LGB starter set though mine was in an english box as I live in America. all LGB trains are waterproof so the make great bathtub toys and they run nice as well look on ebay and type in LBG starter set, this will get you a value of it. Also go for items that have bids already as that is what they will sell for and not what the seller wants.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

gc53dfgc said:


> I have the same LGB starter set though mine was in an english box as I live in America. all LGB trains are waterproof so the make great bathtub toys and they run nice as well look on ebay and type in LBG starter set, this will get you a value of it. Also go for items that have bids already as that is what they will sell for and not what the seller wants.


i live in america too(ohio as a matter of fact) thats why i'm so curious as to what all this german is


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the box has both english and german on it so the german is the same as the english.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

oh ok,so i guess no big difference then huh?


----------

